# SIM PIN wird abgefragt und nicht akzeptiert

## cryptosteve

Moin,

seit neustem muss ich für meine im Sony Ericsson f3507g UMTS-Modem eingeschobene SIM-Card beim Systemstart eine PIN eingeben. Diese PIN wird wohl von networkmanager/ModemManager abgefragt. Wenn ich die PIN eingebe, wird mir das mit "This request requires the 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager.Device.Control' authorization" abgewiesen.

Ich kann die (richtige) PIN beliebig oft eingeben, sie wird weder akzeptiert, noch gespeichert. Das Problem trat zuerst bei einem Ubuntu auf (habs seinerzeit nur als LiveCD kurz angetestet) und wurde mit irgendeiner neuen Version von irgendwas (ModemManager?) jetzt auch in mein Gentoo importiert.  :Sad: 

»Nimm doch die SIM Karte raus, stecke sie in ein Telefon und deaktiviere die SIM-Abfrage« ist irgendwie nicht die Lösung, die ich mir wünschen würde. Kann doch nicht sein, dass das jahrelang funktionierte und plötzlich nicht mehr geht.

Wie erteilt man die Berechtigung für org.freedesktop.ModemManager.Device.Control?

----------

## knecht

Ich habe hier den gleichen Fehler mit meinem Thinkpad t410. Leider kenne ich mich mit dbus (darauf bezieht sich die Meldung doch, oder) nicht gut genug aus, wie erteilt man dem User dieses Recht?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe kürzlich festgestellt, dass die PIN akzeptiert wird, wenn ich einen Haken bei "only for this session" (sinngemäß, habe die Meldung aktuell gerade nicht im Kopf) setze. Eigentlich ziemlich sinnfrei, ich würde sie ja gerne dauerhaft speichern, aber auf dem Weg akzeptiert er sie wenigstens für den Moment.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue,

ich frage mich ob das nicht über consolekit läuft?

Hat euer User unter X eine aktive Session?

Schaut doch mal in der 

```
ck-list-sessions
```

 Ausgabe.

----------

## knecht

Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, das ich Fluxbox als WM benutze, und nicht Gnome.

Ich starte mein Fluxbox und nm-applet wie folgt:

```

dbus-launch nm-applet --sm-disable&

exec ck-launch-session /usr/bin/fluxbox
```

Ich kenne die Ausgabe von ck-list-sessions nicht, aber sieht unvollständig für mich aus:

```
myself@lapslave ~ $ ck-list-sessions

Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-11-13T13:41:29.268437Z'

        login-session-id = ''

Session2:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat2'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = FALSE

        on-since = '2011-11-13T13:41:34.801900Z'

        login-session-id = ''

```

Wie ist der Zusammenhang zwischen consolekit und dbus? Meint policy at_console="true" das consolekit die Zugriffsberechtigung regelt?

z.B. 

```

.

.

.

        <policy at_console="true">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings"

                       send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.Connection"/>

        </policy>

.

.

.

```

Ich habe schon versucht das Problem durch duplizieren der root Filter für meinen lokalen User myself zu lösen (ich kenne mich zugegeben nicht gut mit dbus und consolekit aus, bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

----------

## knecht

Habe nun folgendes probiert:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Set_up_PolicyKit_permissions

Meine policykit Datei /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla

```
[nm-applet]

Identity=unix-group:myself

Action=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.*

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes
```

Hat keine Veränderung bewirkt. Wenn ich die PIN eingebe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung von nm-applet auf der Konsole:

```
** (nm-applet:7496): WARNING **: unlock_pin_reply: error unlocking with PIN: This request requires the 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager.Device.Control' authorization
```

Ich kann daraus nicht erkennen ob dbus oder policykit es mir verbietet. Als root funktioniert es. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine dbus oder policykit Regel?

----------

## knecht

Die PolicyKit Regel ist die Lösung für das Problem, nur muss die Action nicht org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.* sondern org.freedesktop.ModemManager.* lauten (bin ich wieder zu voreilig gewesen, und habe Details übersehen   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ich konnte das Problem damit lösen.

Datei /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla mit folgendem Inhalt erzeugen:

```
[nm-applet]

Identity=unix-group:myself

Action=org.freedesktop.ModemManager.*

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes
```

@Josef.95

Danke, das du mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht hast, dachte das dreht sich nur um dbus

----------

## cryptosteve

 *knecht wrote:*   

> Ich konnte das Problem damit lösen.
> 
> Datei /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla mit folgendem Inhalt erzeugen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wow, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich werde das in Kürze mal gegentesten. 

Da soll mal erstmal einer drauf kommen ...

----------

